# BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?



## Spike0007 (19. August 2011)

*BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

hallo 

ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir BF3 für die Xbox oder für den PC kaufen soll !


Bei der Xbox gibt es halt so gut wie keine cheater  

dafür ist die Verbindung meistens schlecht


----------



## Pagz (19. August 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Was für eine Frage, PC natürlich. 
Deutlich bessere Grafik, 64 Mann Server und größere Maps


----------



## Gast1657919404 (19. August 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Ich bin auch gerade von der PS3 auf den PC zurück gewechselt. Grafik ist deutlich besser. Um die Cheater würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, ich spiele auch nur auf Servern mit fähigen Admins und Regeln. Aber es ist Geschmackssache


----------



## Jupp007 (20. August 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

ich frage mich auch, ob ich BF3 auf der PS3 spielen soll, oder ob ich mir einen neuen PC kaufen soll, weil der alte eh nicht mehr langt... ich kaufe mir für den PC BF3. Gründe: bessere grafik, community, admins, 64 spieler, auf dauer bestimmt besserer support...


----------



## >ExX< (20. August 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

auf jeden Fall PC!


----------



## ChaoZ (20. August 2011)

Wenn du den entsprechenden Rechner/das Geld dazu hast, für den Pc. Ansonsten wirst du auch auf der Xbox viel Spaß haben.


----------



## Ifosil (20. August 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Shooter auf Konsole? Mit Zielhilfe, schlechterer Grafik  weniger Spieler, miesere Onlinecommunity, massig an Leuten die nichtmal wissen was ein Clan ist geschweige noch was eSport ist. nene ^^ eindeutig PC!


----------



## CSOger (20. August 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Weniger Cheater auf ner Konsole?
Kann ich ja nicht wirklich glauben...solche Vögel hast du doch leider überall....egal ob PC oder Konsole.


----------



## orca113 (20. August 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Wenn du den entsprechenden Rechner/das Geld dazu hast, für den Pc. Ansonsten wirst du auch auf der Xbox viel Spaß haben.


 
Sehe das ähnlich.Extra für dieses Game einen neuen PC würde ich net kaufen. Wenn ich ne Konsole habe (habe beide PS3 und Xbox) und nen PC der recht potent ist hole ich es für den PC. Aber extra extrem Teure Hardware oder nen ganzen PC kaufen um BF3 zu spielen? Ne,die Zeiten sind rum...

Denke mal das man auch auf der Konsole ein tolles Game bekommt.Aber wenn der richtige PC da ist klar auf dem PC.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Du willst dir nur für ein Game einen PC kaufen?
Lohnt nicht.
Dann musst du mehr machen als nur ein Game spielen.


----------



## 90210 (31. August 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

pc hab ich ja der ok ist  

nur das ich den PC nicht an meinen 50Zoll Plasma Panasonic anschließen kann hängt mit der Frequenz vom Bild ab und das kann der PC nicht hab es mal versucht, das Bild Flimmert stark und die Bildfläche vom Plasma wird sehr sher war nach ca 50min 

was mich bei der Xbox so stört ist das der Ping immer so schlecht ist 90ms 120ms 150ms  

hab aber 30mbit und vielleicht bald  100mbit


----------



## Superwip (31. August 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



> nur das ich den PC nicht an meinen 50Zoll Plasma Panasonic anschließen kann hängt mit der Frequenz vom Bild ab und das kann der PC nicht hab es mal versucht, das Bild Flimmert stark und die Bildfläche vom Plasma wird sehr sher war nach ca 50min


 
Dieses Problem sollte sich aber lösen lassen...

Was für einen TV hast du genau?

Was für eine GraKa?

Was für einen Treiber?

Was für ein Betriebssystem?

Wie ist der TV am PC angeschlossen? HDMI, VGA oder anders?


----------



## Fischer995 (31. August 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Jep wenn dein pc stimmt und du damit bessere grafik und besseren empfang hast als mit deiner xbox dann klar pc. Ist auch viel sinnvoller.  Da hat man viel mehr möglichkeiten.


----------



## streetjumper16 (31. August 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Wenn der PC gut genug ist, dann für den PC!
Wenn nicht dann eben Xbox 360


----------



## Superwip (31. August 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Da muss der PC aber schon ziemlich armseelig sein...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. August 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

PC! Bessere Steuerung, fette Grafik, mehr Spieler, größere Maps.


----------



## streetjumper16 (31. August 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Da muss der PC aber schon ziemlich armseelig sein...




Auf der Xbox hat man auch seinen Spaß! Auch ich werde es mir für die Xbox und den PC kaufen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. August 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Da muss der PC aber schon ziemlich armseelig sein...


 
Schwer zu sagen, es gibt ja Leute, die sich extra wegen des Games einen neuen Rechner kaufen. 
Eine neue Konsole kaufen ist günstiger.


----------



## >ExX< (31. August 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen, es gibt ja Leute, die sich extra wegen des Games einen neuen Rechner kaufen.
> Eine neue Konsole kaufen ist günstiger.


 
achso, man kann mehrere Spiele auf einem Rechner installieren?
definitiv Pc!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. August 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Auf der Xbox hat man auch seinen Spaß!


Wie können 30 Fps in 720p ohne AA plus Textur-Matsch spaßig sein, wenn ich ein Fadenkreuz unpräzise und langsam per analogen Sticks herum bugsiere?


----------



## Superwip (31. August 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Wenn man nichts besseres kennt...

Es gab ja auch mal eine Zeit, da hat BF 1942 noch Spaß gemacht... verdammt viel sogar


Auch mit dem Trabi fahren kann sicher Spaß machen, wenn man nichts anderes kennt


----------



## 90210 (31. August 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

bei der Xbox360 kann man halt schön im Sessel Sitzen oder auf der couch und von da zocken  ist viel gemütlicher !


----------



## streetjumper16 (31. August 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



90210 schrieb:


> bei der Xbox360 kann man halt schön im Sessel Sitzen oder auf der couch und von da zocken  ist viel gemütlicher !




So ist es! Sch**s aif Grafik und hab Spaß


----------



## 90210 (31. August 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

ganz wichtig ein Punkt für die Xbxo360 man Findet immer Spieler und sehr volle Server !


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. August 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



90210 schrieb:


> bei der Xbox360 kann man halt schön im Sessel Sitzen oder auf der couch und von da zocken  ist viel gemütlicher !


 
Kann ich mit dem PC auch machen.
Ich muss ihn nur ins Wohnzimmer schleppen und dann hoffen, dass er noch startet.


----------



## Das Daub (31. August 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wie können 30 Fps in 720p ohne AA plus Textur-Matsch spaßig sein, wenn ich ein Fadenkreuz unpräzise und langsam per analogen Sticks herum bugsiere?



Also ich merke keinen Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60fps 
Aber ich merke einen Unterschied bei der Grafik.
Ich hoffe man wird BF3 auf dem PC mit einem 360 Controller spielen können.?
Könnt ihr etwas dazu sagen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



Das Daub schrieb:


> Ich hoffe man wird BF3 auf dem PC mit einem 360 Controller spielen können.?
> Könnt ihr etwas dazu sagen?


 
Wird sicher möglich sein.
Aber wer will das?


----------



## Das Daub (1. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wird sicher möglich sein.
> Aber wer will das?



Ich


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



Das Daub schrieb:


> Ich


 
Mach mal eine Umfrage draus, ich tippe, dass du der einzige bist, der das will.


----------



## Eltern10 (1. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

bin auch für den pc, xbox ist einfach nicht so toll von der steuerung und der grafik. Habe selbst auch ne xbox 360, ne ps 3 und pc und muss sagen der pc ist einfach mit abstand am besten!


----------



## Eltern10 (1. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

*@quantenslipstream *es sei denn beides steht im gleichen zimmer  (hab ein 15 m² zimmer mit 50 zoll, pc, xbox, ps3, logitech z 2300, teufel anlage (kommt in 2 monaten)) da wirds im sommer ganz schön heiß xD
WTF, wie kann man(n) 45000 beiträge verfassen?!?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (1. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

haben wir da nicht was vergessen ????????????????????????
ach ORIGIN
also rein hypothetisch, PC besseres Bild und mehr leutz aber schnüffelprogramm, DRM und Daueronline PFLICHT, störrt einen MP gamer nicht. Nur es gibt auch SP spieler und die störrt das.
Dann dazu noch den Umständlichen webbrowser aufrufen social dreck wozu.

Dann lieber, das ich das mal sagen würde unglaublich, die xbx360 version GEBRAUCHT


----------



## hempsmoker (1. September 2011)

Ja, ich glaube mittlerweile kennt jeder hier deinen Standpunkt. Kauf es dir einfach nicht und gut ists. 

Und wer BF3 mit dem Controller am PC spielt, isst auch kleine Babyrobben!


----------



## Das Daub (1. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



hempsmoker schrieb:


> Ja, ich glaube mittlerweile kennt jeder hier deinen Standpunkt. Kauf es dir einfach nicht und gut ists.
> 
> Und wer BF3 mit dem Controller am PC spielt, isst auch kleine Babyrobben!



Babyrobben... lecker...


----------



## Das Daub (1. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mach mal eine Umfrage draus, ich tippe, dass du der einzige bist, der das will.



Gute Idee


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Wenn ich die Qual der Wahl hätte würde ich immer den PC vorziehen, bei den Konsolen muss man ja meist mit einer abgespeckten Grafik leben. Auch kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen so etwas mit einem Controller zu spielen


----------



## Acho (2. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Konsole ist bequem! PC ist qualitativ besser und Direkter in der steuerung.

Also ich würd immer zu PC tendieren.

Ich könnt z.b nie mit nem Pad einen 3D-Shooter genüsslich zocken. Da kann ich noch 10 Jahre üben, sowas ist einfach für Maus und Tastatur gedacht PUNKT! (Zur Info ich hab auch ne xbox360)


----------



## jensi251 (2. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Es kommt immer auf die PC Hardware an. Sollte man nur in niedriger Auflösung und Details spielen können, dann lieber Konsole. Sonst immer PC bei Shootern.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Konsole = niedrige Auflösung + niedrige Details


----------



## jensi251 (2. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Schon klar
Aber immer noch besser als mit ner GTS250 BF3 zu spielen oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Superwip (2. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Das muss sich erst zeigen

Von der Rohleistung ist eine GTS 250 den Konsolen GPUs aber sehr deutlich überlegen, es wäre nicht überraschend, wenn sie für eine Grafik klar über dem Konsolenniveau sorgen könnte, wäre nicht das einzige Spiel


Und größere Maps und Spielerzahlen bleiben auch so ein Vorteil des PC


----------



## Burn_out (2. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Die niedrigere Auflösung sollte nichtmal das Problem sein, den im Gegensatz zu einem PC sitzt man bei der Konsole nicht 30cm vor dem Schirm sondern mehrere Meter. In meinem Fall wären es ca 3 Meter Abstand zum TV Gerät.
Dazu kommt, dass die Konsolenversion ohne Probleme gebraucht gekauft werden kann und genauso ohne Probleme verkauft werden kann ohne den ganzen Account hinterherzuschmeißen.
Cheater gibts auf den Konsolen sogut wie garnicht, da man eben keine Tools nebenbei laufen lassen kann wie am PC.

Ich werde mir BF3 sollte es mir gefallen kaufen für den Computer, da ich ich mit M+T einfach viel besser zurechtkomme und ich darauf eingespielt bin, dazu kommt, dass ich eine kleine Grafikh*re bin und sehen will wie geil es aussieht

Was die Anforderungen angeht wurde ja mal geschrieben, dass BF3 ähnlich wie BFBC2 laufen wird. So extrem können die Anforderungen auch nicht sein, da das Spiel ja eben auch für die Konsolen laufen muss.


----------



## hempsmoker (2. September 2011)

Mittlerweile wird es aber auch bei Konsolen Gang und gäbe, dass man mit dem Spiel einen Online-Pass mitkauft. So dass derjenige, der sich das Spiel gebraucht kauft, sich einen neuen Online-Pass kaufen muss um es selbst online spielen zu können.


----------



## we3dm4n (2. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Wat?

Mit jeder Xbox 360 kannst du einen Monat Live Gold umsonst nutzen und das 5x hintereinander, also jeweils 1 Monat/Account.

Bei den Spielen liegen oft nur 48Std. Live Gold bei. Einen Onlinezwang gibt es bei der 360 nicht. Für Patches sollte man aber natürlich online sein, aber das ist ja logisch.


----------



## Conqi (2. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



Das Daub schrieb:


> Ich hoffe man wird BF3 auf dem PC mit einem 360 Controller spielen können.?
> Könnt ihr etwas dazu sagen?





Ist das dein Ernst?


----------



## Wired (3. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

*Allein die frage..... PC !*


----------



## >M.Pain (3. September 2011)

Geht es dir Grundsätzlich um das Spiel, soll heissen Grafik und Spieleranzahl sind nicht so wichtig dann würde ich mich Fragen für welche Plattform sich deine Freunde entscheiden werden.
Du hast keine Freunde die sich BF3 holen, dann definitiv für den PC.


----------



## 90210 (9. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

in erster Linie geht es mit darum das ich entspannt in meinem Sessel sitzen kann und diee xbox am 50 Zoll Plasma hängt  

hab am pc auch einen 24 Zoll LCD aber es sind halt keine 50Zoll  der Verstaubt noch


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Tja nur für den SP teil funzt das pad bestimmt. mp vergiss es.ausserdem nochmal bekräftigt. Wenn bf3 dann xbox360 wegen origin


----------



## spionkaese (10. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



byaliar schrieb:


> Tja nur für den SP teil funzt das pad bestimmt. mp vergiss es.ausserdem nochmal bekräftigt. Wenn bf3 dann xbox360 wegen origin


funzen wird es, ob es empfehlenswert ist - eher nicht 
die bots werden wahrscheinlich auf maus+tastatur angespasst sein, und werden (hoffentlich  ) keine rücksicht auf pad & co nehmen.
also langsame steuerung+destruction+schnellere bots =


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Konsole haha

Mit max 24 Playern pro Server und verkleinerten Karten ist das kein Battlefield. Auf Konsole bekommt man ein verbessertes Bad Company 2.


----------



## Oromus (16. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Also wenn Shooter dann muss man so etwas auf dem PC daddeln.


----------



## Stread (16. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Wie kann man Shooter nur auf der Konsole zocken, wenn es sie auch auf dem PC gibt?
Abgesehen von größerer Karte, mehr Spielern und besserer Grafik...


----------



## Garmn (18. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

natürlich PC!!!


----------



## Soße (18. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

ich hab auch die entschiedung ps3 oder pc

und ich muss sagen, es wär ne beleidigung für die grafik, nicht die pc-version zu nehmen


----------



## TheMiz (19. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



Soße schrieb:


> es wär ne beleidigung für die grafik, nicht die pc-version zu nehmen


Ich finde es lustig dass hier immer jeder davon ausgeht einen entsprechenden High-End-PC zu haben um die Grafik auch 100% geniessen zu können.  BF3 *KANN* (!) super aussehen und das bestaussehendste Spiel werden - wenn man einen dementspr. PC hat! Und jetzt überlegt mal wieviele Leute ausserhalb dieses Forums einen PC mit mind. 8GB RAM, Core i7-2X00K und ner GTX 580 haben.  So einen wird man nämlich brauchen um in max. Details schön flüssig zocken zu können, vor allem im MP. Und wieviel kostet so ein Ding inkl. W7/64 und allem Schnick-Schnack? Sicher mehr als 1000€.

Da stellt man sich natürlich die Frage ob man sich BF3 nicht lieber auf seiner Xbox 360 kauft, wo man halt "nur" auf mittleren Details zocken kann ABER auch verschont bleibt von Origin-Zwangsregistrierung, hohen Anforderungen/Kosten und diverser anderer Probleme (Treiber, Hardware-Inkompatibilität, mehr Cheater usw.) Ich kaufe mir BF3 alleine schon auf der Xbox 360 weil die meisten meiner Freunde darauf zocken, Xbox Live einfach genial ist und ich mit Pad seit NES-Zeiten zocke und mich auch bei Shooter damit vollkommen wohl fühle - wohler als mit einer 2498753465-Hotkey-1337-Super-Tastatur und Maus.


----------



## Acho (19. September 2011)

Also wer einen dafür ausreichenden PC hat dann natürlich PC. Ich für meinen Teil würde sowieso auf PC gehen weil du kannst nie die Präzision einer Maus mit nem Pad vergleichen. Abgesehen von der Grafikpracht die ein PC so aufs Monitor zaubert.


----------



## blackout24 (19. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Frag mich was die Leute darauf in einem XBox Forum Antworten würden....

Persönlich könnte ich mir Shooter nicht ohne Tastatur und Maus vorstellen. Früher 007 Goldeneye auf dem N64
war noch OK aber über ne Maus geht doch sicher nix.


----------



## Soße (20. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



TheMiz schrieb:


> Ich finde es lustig dass hier immer jeder davon ausgeht einen entsprechenden High-End-PC zu haben um die Grafik auch 100% geniessen zu können.  BF3 *KANN* (!) super aussehen und das bestaussehendste Spiel werden - wenn man einen dementspr. PC hat! Und jetzt überlegt mal wieviele Leute ausserhalb dieses Forums einen PC mit mind. 8GB RAM, Core i7-2X00K und ner GTX 580 haben.  So einen wird man nämlich brauchen um in max. Details schön flüssig zocken zu können, vor allem im MP. Und wieviel kostet so ein Ding inkl. W7/64 und allem Schnick-Schnack? Sicher mehr als 1000€.


 

da hast du leider recht 

*Empfohlene Voraussetzungen*

- Betriebssystem: Windows 7 64 Bit
- Prozessor: Quad Core
- RAM: 4 GB
- Festplatte: 20 GB
- Grafikkarte: DirectX 11-kompatibel mit 1 GB RAM (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 oder ATI Radeon 6950)
- Soundkarte: DirectX-kompatibel
- Tastatur und Maus
- DVD-Laufwerk


----------



## ChaoZ (20. September 2011)

Am Ende werden die Leute mit 'ner 570 oder so enttäuscht sein, weil 32AA max Details mit Downsampling nicht läuft. Ich bin mir fast sicher.


----------



## Star_KillA (20. September 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Am Ende werden die Leute mit 'ner 570 oder so enttäuscht sein, weil 32AA max Details mit Downsampling nicht läuft. Ich bin mir fast sicher.



Naja ich bin nie davon ausgegangen das ich das kann also daher. Alles auf Max läuft mit BC2 ( Vsync an oder aus ist egal ) auf 60 fps . Downsampling macht das für mich unspielbar.


----------



## Ifosil (21. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

hier schaut euch die Unterschiede an... einfach Hammer. Battlefield 3 Operation Guillotine - PC vs XBOX 360 - YouTube
Der Unterschied ist riesig, vorallem bei den Explosionen. BF3 lohnt sich auf jeden fall für den PC, auf Konsole ists nur eine Alternative wenn man einen sehr alten Rechner zuhause stehen hat.

Die Systemanforderungen werden sich in grenzen halten wenn man nicht in gigantischen Auflösungen spielen will. 
Hab nen E8400 @ 4ghz und ne 6870. Werd auf hohen Details problemlos spielen können, bei einer Auflösung von 1440x900 und 4xAA und schon das sieht wesendlich besser aus als auf den Konsolen.


----------



## Razor2408 (21. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Ich würde BF3 auf jeden Fall am PC spielen wenn dieser noch nicht zu veraltet ist.
Und wenn er zu veraltet ist würde ich sofort einen neuen kaufen.


----------



## spaggel (21. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Ich würde BF3 auf jeden Fall am PC spielen wenn dieser noch nicht zu veraltet ist.
> Und wenn er zu veraltet ist würde ich sofort einen neuen kaufen.



Sehe ich genauso. aufrüsten nud ab auf den 64er Server. ... Strike at Karkand wird sooo Bombe


----------



## D3wap (21. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Das Auge isst bekanntlich mit, also auf dem PC. Sofern der das mitmacht


----------



## Stread (22. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Sogar wenn man es "nur" auf 1920x1080 mit 2-4x AA stellt, sieht es um längen besser aus als auf Konsole. Von den anderen Vorzügen ganz zu schweigen.
Battlefield ist nunmal ein PC Spiel.


----------



## BigJim87 (23. September 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Also ich handhabe das so:

auf der XBox 360 habe ich nur reine XBox 360 Games.. sprich spiele, die nur für dieses System rausgekommen sind
auf der PS3 habe ich auch nur spiele, die nur für die PS3 rausgekommen sind

alle anderen Spiele, die es auch für den PC gibt, hab ich nur aufm PC..

Wenn ein Game für das entsprechende System optimiert ist, dann finde ich auch die Grafik annehmbar, aber games für Multiplatformen sehen immer am besten am PC aus, egal welches Genre!!!


----------



## Darkisma (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



>M.Pain schrieb:


> Geht es dir Grundsätzlich um das Spiel, soll heissen Grafik und Spieleranzahl sind nicht so wichtig dann würde ich mich Fragen für welche Plattform sich deine Freunde entscheiden werden.
> Du hast keine Freunde die sich BF3 holen, dann definitiv für den PC.


 
Ich finde den Aspekt von M.Pain sehr wichtig. Wenn jemand sehr viel Xbox spielt und seine ganzen Freunde Xbox zocken, würde ich mir das Spiel auch für die Box holen.

Ansonsten Pc RULEZ


----------



## kazzig (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

In der Frage ist eine gewisse Rhetorik enthalten. Auf diese Frage gibt es eigentlich nur eine einzige Antwort:

Der PC. Das wichtigste KO-Kriterium der Konsolen ist eindeutig die Steuerung mit dem beschissenen Analogstick


----------



## johannes944 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Stell die Frage mal in einem PS3 oder xBox 360 Forum?! Da wirst du nur Konsole hören, und warum? Weil es eben ein Konsolen Forum ist, kein PC Forum. Ich stehe selber gerade vor der Frage, Konsole oder PC. 

Da ich nich keine Konsole besitzte bzw ich nicht glaube das es für die Playstation 2 rauskommen wird, werde ich mir entweder eine PS3 oder ne HD 6950 (200€) oder ne HD 6670 (90) kaufen und da ich ned so der Grafikfreak bin würds die 6670 wohl auch tun. (Obwohl die Grafik in der Beta mit der HD4670 td geil ausgesehen hat und zwar auf niedrigster Quali)

Ich hab BF3 Beta bei nem Freund auf PS3 gespielt, und muss sagen das die Grafik doch deutlich "schlechter" ist allerdings lag das glaub ich am bildschrim... (also die Grafik am PC auf niedrigsten einstellungen war glaub ich besser). Allerdings hatte ich bei meinem erstn spiel mit BF3 auf der Konsole 15/3 und beim pc 3/15.

Weiters spricht für die Konsole das es da keinen Ursprung gibt, der dich ausspioniert. Aber nunmal die Grafik und die tatsache das es wengier spieler auf den servern gibt (stimmt das echt mit 24 spielern??)


----------



## leinad442 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

ich würd klar zum pc tendieren
vor 1,5 jahren stand ich vor der gleichen entscheidung und hab mich fürn pc entschieden und ich denke das war die richtige entscheidung
außerdem kann man aufm pc mit 64 spielern zocken und nich nur mit 24 wie auf den konsolen
desweiteren sin die maps aufm pc größer (conquest large )


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Ich gehe davon aus, das BF 3 eines der bestaussehendsten Konsolenspiele wird. Die Grafik der Beta ist nicht final gewesen, und zwar auf keiner Plattform. Seit paar Tagen ist bekannt, dass die Konsolenversionen "HD-Texturen" haben werden. Das soll jetzt keine Werbung für die Konsolenversion sein, die ist natürlich nach wie vor der PC-Version sehr unterlegen, aber vermutlich wird DICE auch auf Konsole ein gutes Spiel abliefern (im Vergleich zu anderen Konsolenspielen).

Edit:

Hier sieht man die PS3-Version mit der finalen Grafik. 

http://www.g4tv.com/videos/55771/ba...nd-bazzar-multiplayer-map-preview/?quality=hd


----------



## cultraider (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

ich weiß einfach nicht wie man einen egoshooter nur mit gamepad spielen kann. das ist doch so unpräziser shice.. und hand-augen-koordination wird auch nicht trainiert


----------



## Henry1694 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Für Pc


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Für den PC! Wenn du es spielen kannst auf guter Grafik!
Denn wenn du es nur mit Low und 30 FPS spielen könntest, würde ich da lieber zur Xbox Version greifen!


----------



## iP Man (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

selbstverständlich für pc kaufen, xbox360/ps3 sind schon paar jahre alt bzw. alte hardware... pc hat einfach ne göttliche grafik was man auf der konsole nicht sagen kann ohne kantenglättung


----------



## M.O.S (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Wenn ich es mir kaufen würde dann für denn PC mit W.A.S.D. Ich kaufe es mir aber nicht, weil ich auf ARMA 3 warte!


----------



## Aufpassen (17. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Mach mal eine Umfrage draus, ich tippe, dass du der einzige bist, der das will.



Ich will es ebenfalls, zumindest die Story, in Ruhe von der Coach auf Max. Settings.


----------



## hempsmoker (17. Oktober 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will es ebenfalls, zumindest die Story, in Ruhe von der Coach auf Max. Settings.



Irgendwie ein Widerspruch in sich. Du würdest dir es auch auf Konsole holen damit du es in "Max. Settings" (als ob man bei Konsolen bis auf Helligkeit irgendwas umstellen kann) spielen kannst?


----------



## iP Man (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



M.O.S schrieb:


> Wenn ich es mir kaufen würde dann für denn PC mit W.A.S.D. Ich kaufe es mir aber nicht, weil ich auf ARMA 3 warte!



hört sich gut an nach einer bf3 alternative, hole mir allerdings auch kein bf3 oder mw3... die wahren gamers kaufen sich nicht jedes jahr den gleichen titel und dann noch dlc`s naja hf


----------



## Sperrfeuer (17. Oktober 2011)

M.O.S schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich es mir kaufen würde dann für denn PC mit W.A.S.D. Ich kaufe es mir aber nicht, weil ich auf ARMA 3 warte!



Why not?
ArmA3 wird (leider) noch ein weilchen brauchen, bis dahin Os BF3 eigentlich super.

BTT:
Die xbox scheidet schonmal dadurch aus, das man für den online-Multiplayer zahlen muss.


----------



## r|sen_ (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Um die richtige Pracht des Games zu genießen, *braucht* man einfach nen PC..


----------



## DooNeo (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Bin ich auch der meinung PC bringt fast immer ne bessere Grafik.


----------



## kill97er (4. November 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



90210 schrieb:


> bei der Xbox360 kann man halt schön im Sessel Sitzen oder auf der couch und von da zocken  ist viel gemütlicher !


 Das geht auch bei PC mit nem XBOX 360 controller mach ich auch 
Ich mach es immer so ich zocke mit Maus+Tastatur und jet und heli fliege ich dann mit controller .


----------



## Blackburn-100 (4. November 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Man spielt doch keinen Shooter mit nem Controller


----------



## Scroll (4. November 2011)

naja, wie kill97er schon sagte, normal maus und tasta, jet und heli mit controller. so muss das sein


----------



## Blackburn-100 (4. November 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

okay, so hab ich das noch nicht gesehen, macht Sinn!


----------



## Cook2211 (4. November 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



Blackburn-100 schrieb:


> Man spielt doch keinen Shooter mit nem Controller



*Schäm* Doch ich schon. Maus und Tastatur liegen mir einfach nicht


----------



## KillerCroc (4. November 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Ganz klar für den PC. Wie einige hier schon geschrieben haben, die Grafik ist um einiges besser. 
Und Shooter werden mit der Maus und Tastatur gespielt


----------



## jensi251 (4. November 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Natürlich für PC. Ausser du willst Jets fliegen.


----------



## Alterac (4. November 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Wie ist das denn nochmal mit der Spyware, kommt die auch auf die xbox rauf?


----------



## Scroll (4. November 2011)

soviel ich weis sind die konsolen von origin verschont geblieben, also keine sorge  ist halt wieder bloss so'n pc only mull


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. November 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Origin ist keine Spyware. Der Vorwurf Spyware basierte auf einer anfangs  sehr schwammig formulierten und teils dreisten EULA und der fehlerhaften  Auslesung von einem Programm namens "Process Monitor", was zu Annahmen führe, dass Origin tatsächlich überall rumschüffeln soll und es auch tut. Die EULA ist nun präziser formuliert und laut Rechtsexperten unbedenklich und es steht fest, dass Origin nur in Ordnern zugange ist die das Spiel, Origin selber oder die Hardware inkl. Peripherie betreffen.


----------



## Cook2211 (5. November 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Origin ist keine Spyware. Der Vorwurf Spyware basierte auf einer anfangs  sehr schwammig formulierten und teils dreisten EULA und der fehlerhaften  Auslesung von einem Programm namens "Process Monitor", was zu Annahmen führe, dass Origin tatsächlich überall rumschüffeln soll und es auch tut. Die EULA ist nun präziser formuliert und laut Rechtsexperten unbedenklich und es steht fest, dass Origin nur in Ordnern zugange ist die das Spiel, Origin selber oder die Hardware inkl. Peripherie betreffen.



Du schaffst es dir auch alles schönzureden was DICE und den PC betrifft


----------



## 1975jassi (7. November 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Klarer Fall....PC


----------



## Gamefruit93 (7. November 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Kommt drauf an was du willst:

Grafik - Steuerung - Schnelleres Aiming -> PC
Rest -> Xbox

Ich finde mit einem Controller dreht man sich wesentlich langsamer als mit der Maus, deswegen spiel ich Shooter lieber auf dem PC.
Konsolenspiele sind für mich Rennspiele.


----------



## mixxed_up (7. November 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Für mich kommt es nächste Woche für die Xbox 360. Sicherlich stelle ich damit eine Ausnahme da, aber wayne drauf. Ich will Spaß haben, und mir nicht dauernd den Kiefer ausrenken, weil die Kinnlade runterfällt.  Auch das mit den nur 24 Spielern ist mir relativ Wumpe, hab die Beta gespielt und Spaß gehabt. Hinzu kommt, dass ich mich nicht mit Origin rumschlagen muss.

Diese Kinnlade-Runter Momente hab ich auch manchmal auf der Xbox 360, siehe Red Dead Redemption. Natur in Kombi mit einem toll aussehenden Fluss und realistischen Tieren kommt einfach gut, auch auf der Konsole.


----------



## spionkaese (10. November 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Für mich kommt es nächste Woche für die Xbox 360. Sicherlich stelle ich damit eine Ausnahme da, aber wayne drauf. Ich will Spaß haben, und mir nicht dauernd den Kiefer ausrenken, weil die Kinnlade runterfällt.  Auch das mit den nur 24 Spielern ist mir relativ Wumpe, hab die Beta gespielt und Spaß gehabt. Hinzu kommt, dass ich mich nicht mit Origin rumschlagen muss.
> 
> Diese Kinnlade-Runter Momente hab ich auch manchmal auf der Xbox 360, siehe Red Dead Redemption. Natur in Kombi mit einem toll aussehenden Fluss und realistischen Tieren kommt einfach gut, auch auf der Konsole.


 Mir ist auf der PS3 bei RDR auch die Kinnlade runtergeklappt, aber nicht weil ich positiv erstaunt war.


Split99999 schrieb:


> Origin ist keine Spyware. Der Vorwurf Spyware basierte auf einer anfangs  sehr schwammig formulierten und teils dreisten EULA und der fehlerhaften  Auslesung von einem Programm namens "Process Monitor", was zu Annahmen führe, dass Origin tatsächlich überall rumschüffeln soll und es auch tut. Die EULA ist nun präziser formuliert und laut Rechtsexperten unbedenklich und es steht fest, dass Origin nur in Ordnern zugange ist die das Spiel, Origin selber oder die Hardware inkl. Peripherie betreffen.


 Klar, das Programm liest fehlerhaft aus 
Wo sollen die angezeigten Daten denn deiner Meinung nach herkommen? 
Allerdings lässt sich das Problem relativ schnell mit der Firewall. lösen, siehe Main. Oder halt Sandboxie.


----------



## Oromus (11. November 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Ich kann es einfach nicht! Ich kann es nicht! 

Ego-Shooter auf der Konsole..... Ich habe Mass Effect 2 probiert. Es geht nicht. Tut mir Leid. 

Ego-Shooter ist nunmal eine Domäne für den PC und wird es auch erstmal bleiben. 

Also wenn BF3 dann defintiv auf PC.


----------



## mixxed_up (11. November 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Nur blöd, dass Mass Effect 2 kein Ego-Shooter ist.  Mass Effect Steuerung ist auf der Konsole definitiv besser.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (11. November 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Nur blöd, dass Mass Effect 2 kein Ego-Shooter ist.  Mass Effect Steuerung ist auf der Konsole definitiv besser.


 
Warum? Soweit mir bekannt, unterstützt ME2 das MS-PC-Gamepad und auf meinem 46 zoll siehts in nativer full-hd Auflösung bestimmt auch fein aus. 
Mit Gamepad lassen sich Third-Person-Spiele sicher gut spielen, aber zielen lässt sich mit Maus trotzdem präziser & schnell. Für Gamepads gibt es auch nicht ohne Grund diverse ingame Zielhilfen.


----------



## mixxed_up (11. November 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Naja, wie soll ich dir die Frage nach dem Warum beantworten? Ich finds einfach besser.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. November 2011)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

*spionkaese* 




> Klar, das Programm liest fehlerhaft aus
> Wo sollen die angezeigten Daten denn deiner Meinung nach herkommen?
> Allerdings lässt sich das Problem relativ schnell mit der Firewall. lösen, siehe Main. Oder halt Sandboxie.


Nicht das Programm liest fehlerhaft aus. Das Programm wird bzw wurde fehlerhaft ausgelesen. Ich hab mich da offenbar sehr missverständlich ausgedrückt.

_Was geistert seit dem 25.Oktober nicht alles an angeblichen Beweis-Fotos  und-Videos herum. Von medizinischen Programmen bis hin zu  Steuererklärungen soll Origin vor nichts Halt machen. Erste aufklärende  Nutzer-Berichte behaupteten jedoch das Gegenteil. Eine falsche  Interpretation der vom Tool "Process Monitor" angezeigten Vorgänge würde  zu falschen Rückschlüssen führen. Origin greife nicht auf den Inhalt  der Dateien zu. Ebenso erklärten EA-Mitarbeiter, dass Origin nur auf die  eigenen Ordner zugreife._

Electronic Arts-Technik-Chef: Origin macht weniger, als die EULA erlaubt - Windows der Schuldige [News des Tages] - ea electronic arts, mass effect 3, battlefield 3, fifa 12, ea origin


----------



## Burn_out (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Ich werde nächste Woche einen vergleich ziehen können. Habe die BF3 Beta noch mit meinem alten PC gezockt. Die Vollversion habe ich mir heute bei ebay für Xbox geschossen.


----------



## Darkisma (3. Januar 2012)

Das Thema ist im Gründe einfach. Pc Version ist besser, aber die Xbox Version ist die einzig Kauffähige. 
- Kein Origin
- keine Grafikbugs
- Keine Connectionprobleme
- keine Cheater

Deshalb habe ich meine Vorbestellung damals abbestellt und mir die Xbox Fassung geholt.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



Darkisma schrieb:


> Das Thema ist im Gründe einfach. Pc Version ist besser, aber die Xbox Version ist die einzig Kauffähige.
> - Kein Origin
> - keine Grafikbugs
> - Keine Connectionprobleme
> ...


 
Sehr Wohl gibt es auf XBOX cheater ^^


----------



## Darkisma (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Sehr Wohl gibt es auf XBOX cheater ^^



Wenn ich die erwische, dann Gnade Ihnen ...
Hups schon wieder tot


----------



## JackOnell (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: BF3 für PC oder Xbox 360 kaufen ?*

Also ich benutze oder besser Gesagt ich habe beide und persönlich Spiele ich Shooter lieber auf dem PC.
Deshalb liegt die PS3 Version auch nur noch hier rum.
Ich endscheide da nach dem Spielgefühl.


----------

